# Temporary wing dislocation?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I work in a pet store, and a couple of months ago I sold someone a baby tiel. The lady texts me from time to time with questions, as it's her daughter's bird and they are still learning about the basics of care. Today I got this text from her:

"Wanted to ask your opinion. Last couple days when bird tries to fly the wing like comes out of socket she falls then wing goes back in and she seems fine. It's happened twice now. Kinda concerned on that. You know anything?"

She said it only happens when the bird tries to fly. The first time she squawked like she was in pain. I've not heard of this happening...any thoughts?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be dislocated and the muscles are stretched so they aren't holding the wing in place properly when the bird flies. A vet would definitely need to see it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I wonder how accurate their description is. The wings flap really fast when a bird flies, and it would be hard to see a wing come out of the socket during flight and then pop back in during landing.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder too. Nevertheless, I told them that if she were my bird I would definitely take her to the vet, and gave them a recommendation of where to do. Hopefully they'll take the advice.


----------

